# Splash screen



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

Can anyone tell me how, or make this a splash screen please?

Sent from my Mecha in a Thundershed


----------



## jchitambar (Dec 19, 2011)

I usually use nbimg. http://code.google.com/p/htc-flasher/wiki/NBIMG


----------



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

Look below


----------



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

I went ahead and made it for ya  http://dl.dropbox.com/u/61129367/PG05IMG.zip

Just flash that PG05IMG.zip through Hboot.


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks trt

Sent from my Mecha in a Thundershed


----------



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

Nick.Tbolt said:


> Thanks trt
> 
> Sent from my Mecha in a Thundershed


Welcome


----------



## whatbeup (Nov 14, 2011)

uh.. lol could someone make me a splash screen? Lol


----------



## Tumbleweed65 (Aug 13, 2011)

Poof*

Sorry couldn't resist that

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------

